# Line 364 - Public transfer amount, transfer?



## HowIsMyFinancial (May 18, 2011)

Hi,

My common-law and myself both have TTC metropass for the year to claim for public transit credit on line 364.
Studiotax is telling me I can transfer the amount, since she doesn't have an income, it would be advantageous for me to claim it.

So if say each of us have $1,000 amount for the year. What do I need to do to make the transfer amount (is there a form to fill, like Schedule 2 or something?)

in her Schedule 1- line 364 - leave her amount to be 0
my Schedule 1 - line 364 - put my amount as $2,000

are the above ok?


----------

